# Insurance



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My pet plan insurance is set to renew. But my deductible is $200 per illness. 
I remember someone had a yearly deductible. Does anyone remember the name of insurance that has the yearly deductible?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I have healthy paws. Lacie has 100.00 deductible 80% payback per calender year, suki 250.00 90% payback.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We have VPI and Healthy Paws, both yearly deductible. I highly recommend Healthy Paws, they pay you back in a week or so.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks I will get healthy paws😃


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> Thanks I will get healthy paws😃



I remember they offering a lifetime 10% off for new customers using a referral link. Lemme see if I find the link for you. They also pay for alternative treatments and pre schedule surgeries.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I remember they offering a lifetime 10% off for new customers using a referral link. Lemme see if I find the link for you. They also pay for alternative treatments and pre schedule surgeries.


Beatriz...are you sure about the alternative treatment? They told me they wouldn't for Lacie when she wasn't responding to the treatment she was getting for IBD. 
Other than that...I love the company.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I should've said holistic treatments instead of alternative as that's how they put. I have never used it though. 

This thread from when I switched Dom and added Elena to HP has a lot of info. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194218

From the thread above: 

A quick list of their benefits that got my attention: 

1. Only yearly deductible 

2. Covers holistic treatments 

3. Prepay for surgeries and surgical supplies and treatments 

4. Diagnostics (e.g. x-rays and blood work)

5. Hospitalization

6. Prescription Medications

7. Rehabilitation and Acupunct


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I should've said holistic treatments instead of alternative as that's how they put. I have never used it though.
> 
> This thread from when I switched Dom and added Elena to HP has a lot of info. Healthy Paws Pet Insurance - Our new insurance company - Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums
> 
> ...


Interesting...they told me they wouldn't pay for Lacies acupunture nor a holistic vet when she wasn't reponding to her treatments.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Interesting...they told me they wouldn't pay for Lacies acupunture nor a holistic vet when she wasn't reponding to her treatments.



Would that be a treatment for a pre existing condition? I find their phone support to be weak, after a couple unsuccessful calls I only email them when I need, it's a night & day experience plus I like to have it written down just in case. Also when I have a vets invoice I send it right away, they figure out what's covered or not.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> Would that be a treatment for a pre existing condition? I find their phone support to be weak, after a couple unsuccessful calls I only email them when I need, it's a night & day experience plus I like to have it written down just in case. Also when I have a vets invoice I send it right away, they figure out what's covered or not.


Fortunately, Lacies IBD is not pre existing. To date I am around 20 grand since April 2014. At around 10 thousand, Lacie still suffering and barely hanging in there I called to see if they would cover holistic treatment or even a nutritionist and they said "no." I forget what the explanation was so I went to another internist who has taken a different approach on her treatment plan.
As of last week, I hit the twenty thousand mark. That said, Healthy Paws have been absolutely fantastic on paying me back quickly, no questions asked.
I will WRITE them an email later today asking about holistic treatments. Sometimes when things are in writing, you get a true answer.
Also, I have to agree on the phone support, it's not the greatest. I have always had to call, leave a message for them to call back, which they do within an hour or so which is a fault but we are talking about insurance companies now aren't we😉


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We have Pet Plan and they do let you choose a $100 deductible if you want to. The premium goes up if you do. On their website, they have a premium checker that lets you play around with deductible and % reimbursement to see how it affects your premium. That is the deductible per illness/incident, not per year though.

I investigated Healthy Paws too, since so many here were happy with it. (Thank you Beatriz for posting about it - it is always great to investigate the options available).
I liked the annual deductible, but it just wasn't the right plan for us since it does not cover supplements or vitamins, as our old guy Buddy is on lots of supplements prescribed by our holistic vet. We have been happy with Pet Plan covering supplements and alternative treatments, like Vitamin C i.v., and visits to our holistic/integrative vet.

Joanne, Healthy Paws' web site does say that they cover "alternative treatments" and I don't see acupuncture or holistic vets as a specific exclusion in their sample policy. Maybe worth another call to them to try to get them to cover, or explain what section of the policy they are relying on to deny the claim? Maybe the person you spoke with just wasn't familiar with it? They should have to cover it unless they can point to something in the policy which excludes it.

(Here is the link to the policy: http://www.healthypawspetinsurance.com/PolicyDocuments/Sample Policy.pdf)


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> We have Pet Plan and they do let you choose a $100 deductible if you want to. The premium goes up if you do. On their website, they have a premium checker that lets you play around with deductible and % reimbursement to see how it affects your premium. That is the deductible per illness/incident, not per year though.
> 
> I investigated Healthy Paws too, since so many here were happy with it. (Thank you Beatriz for posting about it - it is always great to investigate the options available).
> I liked the annual deductible, but it just wasn't the right plan for us since it does not cover supplements or vitamins, as our old guy Buddy is on lots of supplements prescribed by our holistic vet. We have been happy with Pet Plan covering supplements and alternative treatments, like Vitamin C i.v., and visits to our holistic/integrative vet.
> ...


Thank you Kathleen and Beatriz. Obviously, I was told different on the phone which is disappointing. If indeed they do cover a holistic vet...I will be soooo happy!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok...so I already got a response back regarding holistic care.
They think SUKI is Chloe from one of the many names she was given the first month I had her, lol.

Hi Joanne,

Thank you for your email. I hope that you, Lacie and Chloe are having a great new year!

To answer your question our policy will cover alternative care such as acupuncture and chiropractic treatment for your pet if it's recommended and performed by a licensed veterinarian to treat a covered accident or illness. 

Our policy excludes alternative care like acupuncture and chiropractic when it is used as preventative or routine care.

If you have questions, please don’t hesitate to contact me at 855-898-8991 or reply to my email. 

Warmest regards, 

Christina
Healthy Paws Customer Care


i will ask in writing no matter what it is in life for now on


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

So with that means you're covered right? You know you can send them older invoices right? I'm hoping so much it works for you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> So with that means you're covered right? You know you can send them older invoices right? I'm hoping so much it works for you.


I never brought her to one because they said no. I'm reading this email over and it doesn't mention holistic vet which I asked about, as well as acupunture , massage therapy, supplements. Am I missing something here or am I right about this? Maybe I should shoot them another email.
Only up to 3 months to submit an invoice I believe, I usually do it right away.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> I never brought her to one because they said no. I'm reading this email over and it doesn't mention holistic vet which I asked about, as well as acupunture , massage therapy, supplements. Am I missing something here or am I right about this? Maybe I should shoot them another email.
> 
> Only up to 3 months to submit an invoice I believe, I usually do it right away.



That's a good question. The way I understand a holistic vet is a vet so it's covered. I don't see why not. You could also reach out to the holistic vet and ask if they have experience with it, my vet always offers to send the invoices to the insurance for me. I hope you get that clarified and can benefit from it. VPI has told me before I could send older invoices and HP says "we normally ask pet parents to send in their claims within 90 days of the visit but we are willing to review older claims on a case by case basis."


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> That's a good question. The way I understand a holistic vet is a vet so it's covered. I don't see why not. You could also reach out to the holistic vet and ask if they have experience with it, my vet always offers to send the invoices to the insurance for me. I hope you get that clarified and can benefit from it. VPI has told me before I could send older invoices and HP says "we normally ask pet parents to send in their claims within 90 days of the visit but we are willing to review older claims on a case by case basis."


I just sent them another email to clarify this. I will post back. I'm so glad this thread started~I'm learning so much today about HP. I could have gone another 10-15 years not knowing acupunture, Chiropractor could have been covered!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> I just sent them another email to clarify this. I will post back. I'm so glad this thread started~I'm learning so much today about HP. I could have gone another 10-15 years not knowing acupunture, Chiropractor could have been covered!



Hi Joanne,
Did they reply to you about the holistic vet? I'm curious to know!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> Hi Joanne,
> Did they reply to you about the holistic vet? I'm curious to know!


I'm very sorry, I thought I replied to this already.
Holistic vet IS covered as long as they are licensed.
There are limitations for holistic meds and alternative supplements where the policy only will cover FDA approved.

Good enough for me. Now I need to find one in this area :thumbsup:


----------

